# Predominantly bass



## Naccio (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi, I really want to hear more into the role of the double bass in chamber music or solo, from the baroque to present times, such as it has in jazz, and the appropriate accompanying instruments, such as cello and piano. Thanks! Ps and the explorations in different set ups, the logistic, which I had posted in the Strings section! Great!


----------



## Matthewv789 (Apr 13, 2019)

There are a lot of videos of solo bass and bass duos on Mikyung Sung's website.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Sans Ss nu. d, m d,mc d


----------

